# Making "locispatentibus"directly dependent on "finitimos"



## Lamb67

Making "_locis patentibus"_directly dependent on "_finitimos" _which seems the true (though overlooked) construction, and is perhaps the simplest
If this took place, he saw that it would be attended with great danger to the Province to have warlike men, enemies of the Roman people, bordering upon* an open and very fertile tract of country
_Id si fieret, intellegebat magno cum periculo provinciae futurum ut homines bellicosos, populi Romani inimicos, locis patentibus maximeque frumentariis finitimos haberet ---Chapter X _Commentaries on the Gallic War/Book 1

What does the underlined part mean here? Is that suggesting that there is an alternative translation(the simplest) other than what is offered here? 

Thanks.

My question is quoted from the under link:*Cæsar's commentaries on the Gallic and Civil Wars: with the supplementary 
http://books.google.com/books?pg=PA...WBsMAAAAYAAJ#v=onepage&q=style caesar&f=false*


----------



## Cagey

It means that this construction may be the simplest construction, but people often don't think of it. He also thinks this construction is the correct one.

The translators are Mr. W. A. M'Devitte and  W. S. Bohn (1853); they are responsible for that comment.   It is good to include this information in the citation, but in this case it was not easy to find.  You can be forgiven for leaving it out.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Si sucediese esto *(lo dicho en X, 1), *entendía *(César)* que, con gran peligro para la provincia, habría de suceder **que tendría unos hombres belicosos, enemigos del pueblo romano, como vecinos en tierras llanas y muy ricas en trigo*. 
Ésta es mi traducción al español. 
*Finitimos* es un _*predicativo del OD*_ (_homines belicosos_); *locis patentibus… frumentariis*, es un ablativo de lugar, _*complemento circunstancial*_ (o adverbial, que tanto da) de _haberet_ (y no de _finitimos_). No veo la dificultad.


----------



## Lamb67

XiaoRoel said:


> *Finitimos* es un _*predicativo del OD*_ (_homines belicosos_); *locis patentibus… frumentariis*, es un ablativo de lugar, _*complemento circunstancial*_ (o adverbial, que tanto da) de _haberet_ (y no de _finitimos_). No veo la dificultad.



Is the above  making _locispatentibus...frumentariis _dependent on _haberet? _If it is so, the commentors are saying that let's make them *directly* depentent on_ finitimos_.

I am having more difficulties in understanding the English contruction this time.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No hay razón para adscribir un complemento circunstancial a un adjetivo cuando conviene perfectamente al verbo. Mi traducción al español, muy literal con respecto a la construcción de César, conserva en su sitio las funciones de la frase latina (es la ventaja de traducir a una lengua románica desde el latín: pocas veces hay que variar el esquema sintáctico original).
Creo que los autores en que te basas quisieron buscarle cinco patas al gato.


----------



## CapnPrep

The two possible analyses mentioned here seem equally simple to me, and in any case the "simplest" construction is not necessarily the "true" one. That said, the two analyses do not produce the same meaning, and McDevitte & Bohn's translation makes more sense in context.

_locis… frumentariis _as an ablative of place: The enemies occupy open and fertile lands bordering the Provincia. What great danger would this present? On the contrary, this would seem to be a good opportunity for Roman expansion.
_locis… frumentariis_ as the dative complement of _finitimos_: The enemies position themselves right next to an open and fertile part of the Provincia. The danger to Rome is obvious.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es posible entender, a mi modo de ver _*locis… frumentariis*_ como dativo. 
El dativo es un caso que define una función de la esfera verbal, el segundo objeto del verbo y, en latín es esencialmente aplicado a seres animados y, más especialmente a personas, ya que indica el que tiene interés en la acción verbal o, si se prefiere, el beneficiado o perjudicado por la acción del verbo. Sólo secundariamente, por analogía o _personificatio_, se pueden usar substantivos de semántica abstracta, o que designen cosas, como núcleos del sintagma nominal objeto indirecto.
Es verdad que algunos adjetivos deverbales puede llevar un objeto indirecto, pero tiene que estar todavía presente y cercano al hablante el sentido verbal de la raíz del adjetivo, cosa que no está en *finitimus, -a, -um*, aquí un cuasi sinónimo de _*contiguus, -a, -um,*_ pues _*finio*_ no es usado en la lengua general en el sentido de 'delimitar fronteras, ser fronterizo' o cosas por el estilo.
Si se quiere entender como un complemento adverbial de lugar de _finitimos_, por tanto como un adverbio sintagmático (es decir, un sintagma nominal en con su núcleo substantivo en ablativo, o un sintagma preposicional -todos adverbios en latin y por tanto obligatoriamente complementos circunstanciales-), es posible hacerlo, pero no cambia gran cosa la traducción. Además, al ser _finitimos_ un predicativo (que como se sabe funciona como un complemento del nombre, como un atributo, por lo que realiza su unión con su núcleo substantivo, homines belicosos, a través del verbo transitivo _habere_ 'tener') ya en su conexión con el verbo participa de los complementos de éste.
Sea como sea, dativo nunca. 
Quizás se estén confundiendo los autores ingleses citados con el complemento adverbial de finalidad (con _ad_ y acusativo) tan corriente en el latín tardío, en el vugar y en el medieval, que se vino a confundir con el objeto indirecto en dativo, hasta acabar por desplazarlo y ser origen de la construcción con la románica preposición-vector _a(d) (<ad)_. Creo que los autores no tuvieron en cuenta la esencial romanidad, la _urbanitas_ de César, su sociolecto y la ausencia en su obra de solecismos o construcciones alambicadas en la forma (aunque no en el plano significativo y retórico). Los elementos adverbiales (complementos circunstanciales todos ellos) que se encuentran con *finitimus* son claramente ablativos, como nos indica el que pueda ser substituído por un genitivo, cosa que no sería así en el caso de ser dativos.
El que en muchas lenguas, entre ellas ciertas modalidades del latín (vulgar, tardío, cristiano, medieval), se haya llegado a unir el sentido de finalidad de ad + acusativo, con el sentido de destino (beneficio/perjuicio a partir de la acción verbal) del objeto indirecto, no afecta a la prosa clásica y cuidadísima de César que corrigió con espero su obra para producir el efecto de verdad en un escrito propagandístico (y por tanto tendencioso en grado sumo) como es este comentario. Y todavía en la _Guerra civil_ aumentará esta intencionalidad, pues la necesidad política es aún mayor que cuando publica los Comentarios a la guerra de las Galias. Esa aparece sencillez es sólo un espejismo, como hoy bien sabemos.
En autor tan cuidadoso y "clásico" no veo el uso de un solecismo sintáctico (confusiones en los dos sentidos de dativo con ad + acusativo). Sin duda alguna esto es un ablativo y, por importancia dentro de la frase, por el hecho de finitimos ser un predicativo del OD (y como tal muy ligado al verbo), me parece lógico inclinarse por la pertencia del complemento circunstancial a la esfera del verbo.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete omnes!

I agree with Xiao here: C. was (in grammar) an unusually precise and deliberately "correct" author (at least in the _BG_ - the _BC_ is another matter, for various reasons), and would hardly have used a dative with _finitimus_.

He was also capable of more or less deliberate _imprecision_ in matters of substance, especially geography, where it suited his political design of self-advertisement and vigorous defence of his strategic decisions. Both the Roman _provincia_ and the neighbouring territories offered attractive and fertile lands, and the general sense of the risk of having hostile forces on the frontier in a well-favoured region where armies (his own or theirs) could be readily supplied with corn is clear enough with the ablative of place.


----------



## CapnPrep

I fail to see how a dative construction of _finitimus_ could be considered incorrect. Although Caesar uses this word more often as a noun (with a possible genitive complement), or as an adjective with no complement, it is also a member of the class of adjectives expressing proximity, similarity, suitability, etc. that regularly take the dative, of persons and of things. This analysis cannot therefore be rejected on syntactic/lexical grounds, and I find the stylistic argument quite unsubstantiated. There are further examples in the same text:


[Germani] <ex> suis finibus in Helvetiorum fines transirent et *finitimi Galliae provinciae Allobrogibusque* essent (1, 28)
        Mittuntur etiam ad eas civitates legati quae sunt citerioris Hispaniae *finitimae Aquitaniae* (3, 23)
Ambiorix statim cum equitatu in Aduatucos, qui erant *eius regno finitimi*, proficiscitur (5, 38)
 praesidia in Rutenis provincialibus, Volcis Arecomicis, Tolosatibus circumque Narbonem, quae loca *hostibus* erant *finitima*, constituit (7, 7)
[Bellovacos] *finitimas*que *his* civitates […] exercitus comparare atque in unum locum cogere (8, 6)

 XiaoRoel's more general points — that the dative applies to inanimates only through personification, that only deverbal adjectives properly take dative complements, that ablatives but not datives can be replaced by genitives — are characteristically overstated.


----------



## XiaoRoel

CapnPrep said:


> I fail to see how a dative construction of _finitimus_ could be considered incorrect. Although Caesar uses this word more often as a noun (with a possible genitive complement), or as an adjective with no complement, it is also a member of the class of adjectives expressing proximity, similarity, suitability, etc. that regularly take the dative, of persons and of things. This analysis cannot therefore be rejected on syntactic/lexical grounds, and I find the stylistic argument quite unsubstantiated. There are further examples in the same text:
> 
> [Germani] <ex> suis finibus in Helvetiorum fines transirent et *finitimi Galliae provinciae Allobrogibusque* essent (1, 28)
> Mittuntur etiam ad eas civitates legati quae sunt citerioris Hispaniae *finitimae Aquitaniae* (3, 23)
> Ambiorix statim cum equitatu in Aduatucos, qui erant *eius regno finitimi*, proficiscitur (5, 38)
> praesidia in Rutenis provincialibus, Volcis Arecomicis, Tolosatibus circumque Narbonem, quae loca *hostibus* erant *finitima*, constituit (7, 7)
> [Bellovacos] *finitimas*que *his* civitates […] exercitus comparare atque in unum locum cogere (8, 6)
> XiaoRoel's more general points — that the dative applies to inanimates only through personification, that only deverbal adjectives properly take dative complements, that ablatives but not datives can be replaced by genitives — are characteristically overstated.


De los ejemp.os aludidos sólo los dos primeros entran en consideración. En el resto la forma es de dativo-ablativo, por lo que considerarlos dativos adnominales es una cuestión de más que discutible.
Estos genitivos adnominales siguen indicando, como el OI con respecto a los verbos, la *persona interesada* en la semántica nominal, generalmente un adjetivo. Gallia debe entenderse como galos y Aquitania como aquitanos (no son cosas sino _entidades humanas de organización social_). El que los helvecios se hayan instalado fuera de sus fronteras, cerca de los allóbroges y de la (población de) la provincia de la Galia, claramente resulta en perjuicio de las gentes a las que estos dos dativos representan. Con una estilística fina, César nos indica que prouinciæ Galliæ equivale a Gallos ya que el sintagma nominal Galliæ prouinciæ está íntimamente soldado (por medio de la copulativa -que que une cosas íntimamente relacionadas, no cualquier cosa como et o cosas más o  menos relacionables como atque).
Lo mismo habría que decir de Aquitania que denota el pueblo de Aquitania, los aquitanos. También en este caso sería un dativo normal de persona interesada: a los aquitanos interesa la contigüidad con los hispanos.
Para mí el problema es sobre todo de traducción ya que en nuestras lenguas modernas este hecho lingüístico no existe (un OI con un adjetivo núcleo) y el CC de finalidad (o término), confundido muchas veces con un CC de dirección, substituye la construcción latina con más o menos fortuna, siendo a veces mejor escoger otra estructura diferente de la latina para traducir el verdadero alcance del original latino.
De todas maneras muchos de estos dativos adnominales no hay razón para que no sean o que son, ablativos. Los muy escasos dativos adnominales, lo que tienen una desinencia clara de dativo (-ī), por tanto no los de la segunda declinación, pueden y deben ser considerados puros dativos de persona (o cosa más raramente) interesada.
Nada de exagerado, coherencia teórica.


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!

Yes, CapnPrep (#9) - sorry, I spoke too soon and too carelessly. _finitimus_ with dative, though in JC is unusual, is indeed perfectly OK _grammatically_ for him, especially as I doubt that either he himself or a Latin recipient would clearly distinguish between nominal and adjectival uses of substantives such as this.

So I stand corrected, and am grateful to have been so.

I would still urge that it accords with Caesar's purpose here to be studiedly vague about the material facts, especially when he has to justify a questionable military intervention.


----------

